# 10w30 in 6.0???



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Took my 2005 6.0 into Larry H Miller for an oil change. Waited an hour, they brought her back out. They had put 10W30 synthetic blend in....any thoughts on this?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That's the way to go!!! I just learned this myself when I took my 06 6.0 in a couple weeks ago. Ford recently started recommeding that weight for the 6.0 and 6.4. The lighter oil help the injectors fire helping with cold starts and the way the injectors work overall. I had previously run 15w40.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I dunno. I have heard mixed things. It doesn't provide heat or viscosity protection. Many say to only use it under 10 or so degrees. And to NEVER use it towing. So...

Most run 15w40 but if they are feeling wild a lot run 5w40. Then its the same weight, you get the protection, but its cold weather equates to being thinner. Synthetic anyways.. I would ask a diesel shop, like wild diesel, over the ford dealer.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not a mechanic though, so only listen to my last line about calling a legit diesel shop lol.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Sounds like the decision was made to save costs by carrying fewer types. However I would imagine most new cars on 5-30? I wouldn't know. That just doesn't sound like a good idea. I've been in diesels a while now, 15-40 is the gold standard.

I'd like to see the lab analysis, and I can hardly imagine it making a difference in starting. When you think about the events taking place, the difference in starting between 10w and 15w oil seems tenuous. Since they don't have to warranty anything, I assume all the risk is with the owner?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

As long as you get the diesel rated 10w30 you should be fine. If you get gas engine 10w30 big problems are coming your way. The only thing that worries me with 10w30 is heavy towing. I need to look into that some more.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't heard anything on the diesel boards about running 10w30 synthetic. 

Most are running 5w40 if they are running synthetic oils from what I have read.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

3arabians said:


> As long as you get the diesel rated 10w30 you should be fine. If you get gas engine 10w30 big problems are coming your way. The only thing that worries me with 10w30 is heavy towing. I need to look into that some more.


The towing seems to be the major concern. For winter driving you are ok, but at temp and towing with a 30w is scary to me.


----------

